# Trick to priming HOT magnum



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

I just bought a new HOT magnum. I've been trying for 3 hours now to get it to stay primed. It goes for 30 or 40 seconds and starts loosing it.

Before I get totally mad I'm giving up on it and going to bed.

What is the trick???


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Not real familiar with HOT magnum, but are you sure there isn't an air leak in a hose? Are you sure the container is cmopletely full of water with no air pockets in the body or hoses? Inlet and output completely under water until complete flow is established?

Sorry to hear you are having trouble with it, and wish I could help more.

-Dave


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Do you have all the foam washers in place? I forgot the one at the top once and had the same problem


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Fill it with water right up to the top before you close it up and put it on the side of the tank and then plug it in. That works every single time for me.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

What Avi said, plust make sure that the gasket is not getting moved when you close the lid. If that happens the filter could be sucking air and of course it will loose it's prime.

--Nikolay


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

I've checked and rechecked the gaskets. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Sue, are you saying that you filled it up with water and you checked the gaskets before closing it up and you still can't get it to self-prime?


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

It should be very easy unless you have a defective unit. I would check two black gaskets (top and bottom) and make sure the black central core and white perforated insert are in place both if you are using carbon container and micron filter. I would also check and D-ring on the lid (may be put a drop of silicone lubricant on it) and make sure that impeller compartment is assembled correctly. If nothing works I would call the company.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes I am. I've filled and refilled and checked the gaskets a thousand times now. 
I just sent an email to marinelands tech help. Hopefully they are timely.

I'm getting totally frustrated.
Looks like tech help is only there mon-fri


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

Natalia,
I hope you just hit on it. I only see one black gasket and the orange d-ring.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

Not it.

I can hear air slipping into through the top though. If I press the top a little bit I can hold off the inevitable loss of prime for a minute or two.

I'm tempted to soak the d-ring gasket in olive oil or the like to see if I can poof it up a bit.

I did run a bead of silicone lubricant around it. Helped some.
I wonder if this was one sitting on a shelf forever and the rubber has dried out a bit.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

SueNH said:


> Natalia,
> I hope you just hit on it. I only see one black gasket and the orange d-ring.


Hi Sue,

I have one of these hanging on my 20L tank. From what I read above, you only have one of the black gaskets. You actually need two of them. One goes on the top of the micron filter and the other in the bottom of the unit where the micron filter sets. When you close the lid on the unit it will press down on the bottom & top gaskets and create a tight seal. If you don't have both of them I doubt you will get it to work properly.

The one I have for the top is in need of replacement (it is actually in two pieces), but when I put it back together I make sure that all pieces are there and it will seal properly and work fine.

I believe you need to get another gasket from Marineland.

Hope this helps. 

Myra


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

There are two. I just didn't notice it.

I can hear air being sucked into the cover area. Got to be the d ring.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have one of those I used to use on a 20 gal high. I only use it now for polishing. I always needed to use silicon grease on the D-ring gasket......it was easier to put a very thin layer on the top surface of the filter housing where the D-ring gasket seals.
Good Luck


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

Shhhhh.......

It's been running for 15 minutes solid now.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

Still going.
It was the d ring gasket. I gobbed Vaseline on it. It must have been dried out too much.
Will have to order another because even though the vaseline poofed it back up it does break down rubber a bit.

Like a wind storm in there right now with no debris slowing the flow down.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Have you checked the O-rings on the inlet (and outlet) pipes.
You should use aquarium grade silicone grease not vaseline which is a petroleum by-product.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

find silicone grease here.

Walmart, 2 auto parts stores, hardware store and a pet shop all looked at me like I had 10 heads.

There were a lot of silicone and mystery substance lubricants.
I went with the vaseline because it is relatively benign. They used it on baby bottoms and super models for generations with no ill effects. It will last until I get another ring here.

Where would you find silicone grease?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The LFS but you should call Marineland and complain about the filter. They should be able to send you some small packets. They did for me. However, this was at least 10 years ago.

Dow Corning makes a silicone high vacuum grease that is the same stuff.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

I tried the local fish store. Only one for 50 miles. They had no idea what I was talking about.

Marineland just sent me an email telling me to check the gasket. I sent them one back requesting a new one. Will see what happens.

I'm on hold now with them. I seriously despise answering machines.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

That was easy! Except for the pain of hold music that was too loud and belonged more to a funeral parlor than a pet business it was painless.
No arguments, or questions. 

They are sending me a new gasket.

They also said they use vaseline there with no issues.

Only the same idea... When the flap on a toilet tank leaks vaseline is often used to make it stop. It is what made me think of it in the first place.


----------

